# Driftwood Beach resort vs Merriweather



## Bajanswife (Jun 14, 2012)

Both have 2-bedrooms available for exchange in July 2013, which is when we want to go. Same week, actually, so that doesn't factor into things, and also same point value. I have read various reviews, looked at whatever photos I could etc., and I now want to get some personal feedback from you guys. 

Our kids are 2 girls, 10 and 11, and one boy, 13. My husband and son will want to fish a lot - I noticed that there's a pier really close to Driftwood. I also noticed that Driftwood is in a quieter area, not built up, which is nice, but there are still some simple food places nearby that we can walk to if we don't feel like driving. I got the feeling that Lauderdale-by-the-Sea, where Driftwood is, is a more old-fashioned, down home kind of place, where food prices might be less expensive and there might be lower crowds. Is this an accurate assessment? We will have a car, and do plan to self-cater a lot.

So should we confirm Driftwood, or are there great things about Merriweather that we should consider?


----------



## Bajanswife (Jun 15, 2012)

We were also considering Wyndham Sea Gardens because it looked so nice, but the more recent reviews were terrible! That surprised me. Is it really that bad?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly about Sea Gardens, but I always take reviews "with a grain of salt". Were they expecting a Waldorf-Astoria?

TS


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'v never been to either of these resorts so can't comment on the resorts but we really like the Lauderdale-by-Sea area.  We will be there June 30th staying at The Native Sun.  There are severeal nice restaurants and nice shopping area there and nice beach area.  Every weekend in the evening they close off one of the streets for a Greek Restaurant Athena by the Sea that sets out tables and chairs for eating and belly dancers and music at night.  We have not been to this but hope to try to make it this time.


----------



## Dori (Jun 15, 2012)

We have been to the Driftwood and Sea Gardens and preferred the latter. The unit was bigger and there was more to do in the area. I don't know why the recent reviews are not positive, so I would recommend checking further.

Dori


----------



## chriskre (Jun 15, 2012)

IMO I'd take the Driftwood.  The area is a little nicer than Pompano and Ft. Lauderdale where the other resorts are located.  It's also on a quieter street for beach access.   

The 2 bedrooms at Sea Gardens are not on the beach so you'd be across from the beach.  Sea Gardens is a nice resort but has more of a motel feel to it unless you are staying in the Ocean Palms building which is closer to the intracoastal.  I've only stayed in the OP building in a 2 bedroom and it was nice but not for fishing.  

The Merriweather is across from Ft. Lauderdale public beach.  It's technically not beachfront but streetfront on the street that is beachfront.  This area is nice if you like to bar hop and you could fish from the intracoastal in this area or fish from the beach after 6pm.  

I'd like to add a recommendation of Enchanted Isle.  It's a beachfront place and we fish right from the beach and always catch nice big fish.   
I prefer Hollywood beach to the other areas for many reasons but especially because the beach is just better in Hollywood.


----------



## Bajanswife (Jun 19, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I'm not sure exactly about Sea Gardens, but I always take reviews "with a grain of salt". Were they expecting a Waldorf-Astoria?
> 
> TS



I usually do too, but wow .... I was not expecting the reviews I read!


----------



## Bajanswife (Jun 19, 2012)

Hophop4 said:


> I'v never been to either of these resorts so can't comment on the resorts but we really like the Lauderdale-by-Sea area.  We will be there June 30th staying at The Native Sun.  There are severeal nice restaurants and nice shopping area there and nice beach area.  Every weekend in the evening they close off one of the streets for a Greek Restaurant Athena by the Sea that sets out tables and chairs for eating and belly dancers and music at night.  We have not been to this but hope to try to make it this time.



I got a really good feeling about Lauderdale-by-the-Sea just from things I've read (I've only been to Fort Lauderdale). That's what put Driftwood at the top of the list. I did like the look of Native Sun, but they only had 1-bedrooms available in my timeframe, and I'd really prefer the living room to be the living room and not the kids' bedroom.


----------



## Bajanswife (Jun 19, 2012)

Dori said:


> We have been to the Driftwood and Sea Gardens and preferred the latter. The unit was bigger and there was more to do in the area. I don't know why the recent reviews are not positive, so I would recommend checking further.
> 
> Dori



The Sea Gardens available date was slightly more convenient for us, so I'll do some more research to see if I can figure out what's going on with the reviews.


----------



## Bajanswife (Jun 19, 2012)

chriskre said:


> IMO I'd take the Driftwood.  The area is a little nicer than Pompano and Ft. Lauderdale where the other resorts are located.  It's also on a quieter street for beach access.
> 
> The 2 bedrooms at Sea Gardens are not on the beach so you'd be across from the beach.  Sea Gardens is a nice resort but has more of a motel feel to it unless you are staying in the Ocean Palms building which is closer to the intracoastal.  I've only stayed in the OP building in a 2 bedroom and it was nice but not for fishing.
> 
> ...



I did see Enchanted Isle on the list - can't remember now why we didn't consider it, but I'll look at it again, thanks!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 20, 2012)

Bajanswife said:


> I did see Enchanted Isle on the list - can't remember now why we didn't consider it, but I'll look at it again, thanks!



I have three weeks booked there for this year.  Can you tell I like the place?

I also have a week at Native Sun.  Lauderdale by the sea also has a nice beach but IMO Hollywood is the nicest and the safest.  I've actually slept out on the beach cause we've fished all night and nobody bothers you.  Enchanted Isle does have a security guard at night.  In Ft. Lauderdale at night you have to deal with the homeless element.


----------



## silentg (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure if it is a factor to you or not, but Merriweather allows pets. One of the few timeshares that do.  I have been to Driftwood in Vero Beach, but I don't think that is the same Driftwood you are considering?  Let us know which resort you choose. Have a fun time!


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 24, 2012)

Driftwood is our fav resort. We go there at least once a year.


----------



## pranas (Jun 26, 2012)

LBTS is my hometown and we welcome visitors year round.  Yes, the Driftwood is a very close to the pier.  Lots of people fish off the pier but you can also fish on the beach at night.  The manager at the the Driftwwod is really nice. The town square is steps away from it and there is street dancing and live music every Thursday and Friday night on the square. LBTS has been designated as the shore diving capital of Florida, meaning that you can swim to the offshore reefs to dive and snorkle.  The reefs are very close to the shore.  Check the town website for more information. There are lots of restaurants in the central area and you can walk and bike everywhere.  There is a free bus that runs during the day  or you can rent a bike. 

The Native Sun is also a very nice place and is next door to a very nice restaurant.  The area surroundinhg it is more residential but you can  walk to the pier and shopping.  The beach is more private since it is not in the central area. You cannot go wrong with either. i think NS has tennis courts but so does the town.

You can walk anywhere you want in LBTS at any hour of the day.  We have excellent police protection.


----------

